# VPN Anmeldung sehr langsam vom Laptop



## ronaldh (16. März 2014)

Hallo,

seit etwa einem Monat (ich vermute, seit dem MS-Patchday im Februar) dauert die VPN-Anmeldung vom Laptop aus etwa 6-7 Minuten. Dies ist bei den beiden Laptops, die wir hier haben, so, jedoch bei keinem Office-PC! Bei ALLEN Office-PC's dauert die Anmeldung wenige Sekunden.

Die Laptops sind beide mit Win7-Professional (64-Bit) ausgestattet, die Office-PC's mit unterschiedlichen Windows-7 Versionen (64 Bit Ultimate, 32- und 64-Bit Prof). An der Windows-Version kann es also nicht liegen. An der Rechnergeschwindigkeit selbst kann es eigentlich auch nicht liegen, da die Laptops teilweise sogar wesentlich schneller sind, als einige der Office-PC's, auf denen wir das auch getestet haben. Die Laptops sind übrigens per Kabel (GBit) angeschlossen, WLAN ist abgeschaltet.

Das Phänomen tritt bei ALLEN VPN-Verbindungen (in unser eigenes Firmennetz genauso wie auf andere Netze) auf. 

Ausgelöst wird dies möglicherweise durch den MS-Antimalware-Prozess. Auf meinem Laptop nimmt dieser einen der beiden Prozessoren zu 100% in Beschlag, der andere Prozessor tut in dieser Zeit nichts. Die Office-PC's sind diesbezüglich jedoch auch nicht anders konfiguriert.

Wenn die Verbindung dann endlich hergestellt ist, läuft das VPN völlig normal, da kann man dann schnell arbeiten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, oder hat dies auch beobachtet? 

Viele Grüße
Ronald


----------

